

Show HN: A/B testing for iOS and Android - ericflo
https://clutch.io/ab-testing/

======
ericflo
We launched Clutch.io about a month ago, and one thing that really surprised
us was how many of our customers asked us to support A/B testing. So that's
what we've been building! You don't have to use our Clutch Framework in order
to use this new A/B testing stuff, and this is all 100% native. (But if you do
use our framework, it gets even more powerful because you can add new tests
instantly.) Really looking forward to your feedback, HN!

~~~
dave1619
Just some quick feedback about your pricing. I think you need to accommodate
your pricing model better for the AppStore where many apps have millions of
users, especially free apps.

~~~
ericflo
Thanks for that feedback. After our initial Clutch.io launch, we got tons of
feedback about our pricing. We've since made every plan more affordable for
everyone, and we'll continue to listen to feedback about our pricing, making
changes where they're needed. If you have some any more feedback (or if you
have an app that falls in that category) I'd love to talk more in depth,
please e-mail us at founders@clutch.io.

~~~
dave1619
Awesome, thanks. Much appreciated.

------
nixarn
Looks really nice. Couple questions though.

1\. What happens if you shut down your service? Will the apps function
properly?

2\. Any idea how much this will cost? I wonder because it would be possible to
implement A/B testing without a problem using Flurry, and that would be
completely free.

~~~
ericflo
1\. Apps will function properly. It's been a design tenant from the beginning
to never have an outage (or shut downage) by us negatively impact our
customer's users.

2\. We haven't 100% decided yet, but we're heavily leaning towards packaging
this service in with our other offering, at the same price point, so you get
access to both at once: <https://clutch.io/pricing/>

~~~
nixarn
Thanks for the answer! The pricing on clutch.io's homepage looks good, I was
worried it would get a pricing like parse.com that is in my opinion quite
expensive per API call.

------
michaelmior
My only concern here is that the delay in pushing things out to various app
stores makes iterating on A/B tests fairly difficult. However, it seems like
using data-driven tests, you can hopefully pick and serve the winner without
having to push out an app update.

------
pheelicks
How do I go about testing each branch of the code when developing? Is there
some nice way in the web console to manually set this for the test device?

~~~
ericflo
Yes, there's a form on the web dashboard that lets you choose a certain
version for your development device.

------
kizza
I assume that if you're releasing this for Android, that Clutch for Android is
not far away?

~~~
ericflo
Stay tuned :)

------
daveambrose
just registered for beta access! great stuff guys.

------
aresant
Slightly off-topic question - is there a way to A/B test App Store
descriptions / pictures / etc?

~~~
fourneau
Unfortunately not. You can only upload 5 images per device type (iPad /
iPhone) and one description.

In theory, you can play the language game and change your descriptions
radically based on language, however that's not exactly a valid experiment.

------
zashapiro
I'm so excited to give this a spin. Something simple and turnkey was
absolutely needed. Nice work guys!

